# QC must have been napping...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I used a combination of eco and flourite when I set up my new 50 gal a couple of weeks ago, and in one bag of eco, I found these 'boulders'. I guess whatever sizing equipment eco uses when they bag their gravel must have been down when this bag was prepared!


----------

